# General > Hobbies >  Card Making

## catherine nicol

Are there any information Card Making classes in Caithness

or 

Would any Card Makers fancy a regular get together to share ideas and techniques?

----------


## pads1

Craft shop in wick does classes

----------


## aidipi

I believe their are classes in Thurso High School

----------

